

Ask HN: Anybody feel Google Chrome 15.0. performance drop on Win7? - jswidget

It now becomes the worst browser when viewing canvas based web app.
======
anigbrowl
I have, but I thought that might be more to do with the OS - my desktop takes
about 5 minutes to boot these days and I really need to do a fresh install or
devote an entire day to system maintenance.

